# Biking in Kaiserslautern...



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Come check us out @:

http://www.kmccycling.com/Resources


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Fellow cyclist,

We at KMC Cycling invite you to check out our community. We are a cycling club formed from several long-standing members of the Ramstein Area Cycling Club, along with some newer members, who, like some of you, have had negative experiences with other cycling clubs in the past. What we have to offer is a community of cyclists who are interested in riding, cycling advocacy, and community service, while pursuing our passion for cycling. We recently established a new website and forum at www.kmccycling.com. Please come out and join us for a ride, event, race, meeting, or just to share a cold drink as we toast all things cycling.

Thanks,

The members of KMC Cycling


----------

